# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Fake Steroids >  Is this Deca Real or Fake?

## Concept420

from Int. Pharm. 
pics are far away to hide brand name, but it reads:
Deca 200
200mg/1ml
Nandrolone Decanoate
GMP certified = 15%overfilled

Lot No.:060811

Anyone tried this before? thoughts?

----------


## Concept420

????

----------


## CYP400

that is chinaman brand I* , works ok

----------


## Concept420

If a mod could move this to the LEGIT pics forum, that'd be great. I have been taking these amps for about 7 weeks now, and can definately verify that its legit

----------

